# Cheick Kongo Following Teammate Rampage Jackson to Bellator MMA



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/cheick-kongo-following-teammate-rampage-jackson-to-bellator-mma



> Cheick Kongo is following Wolfslair teammate Quinton “Rampage” Jackson to Bellator MMA.
> 
> MMAWeekly.com sources on Tuesday confirmed that Kongo, who recently left the UFC, has come to terms with Bellator and will make his next cage appearance for the promotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sad thing is he may be a contender in Bellator's poor ass HW division.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Since Cole Konrad's departure you may not be far from accurate. Likely he'll get a warm up match then entered in a tournament. Then he'll probably smash his way through and get the shot.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Bjorn says they haven't signed him yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they're still in talks?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Kongo won't be able to get past Volkov.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

WAR Kongo


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Kongo won't be able to get past Volkov.


Where do you come up with the gifs...haha! Shaq attack!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if Shaq will ever actually go into MMA considering he practices.


----------

